# Send Professional Help



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll preface this by blaming Coach. There was some discussion about track cleaners the other night at chat. 

The ideas were thick as anti aircraft flack. As the lunacy ramped up I was doodling up something insane and LMAO.  

I chose the Tyco dumptruck platform for two reasons. It has plenty of grunt and like mount Everest, it was there. :thumbsup:

It'll have a front mounted, gravity feed, hard eraser. Like a snow plow! 

Havent decided on the tank for the "rail zip" but it will be metered with an aquairium air control needle; nor have I decided how to mount or drag the rear felt/chamois. I'm thinking the tank will be a kit bash of a model RR "N" scale track cleaning tanker car. 

I still gotta scrounge up a few items, but once I get the cleaning roller mechanics finished the rest is down hill.

Heck! I may never get this thing to work, but at least it will be a perfectly good waste of my time. :tongue:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Pretty cool!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> I'll preface this by blaming Coach. There was some discussion about track cleaners the other night at chat.
> 
> The ideas were thick as anti aircraft flack. As the lunacy ramped up I was doodling up something insane and LMAO.
> 
> ...



Sweet, funny I spent too much time today on the vacumn myself.. But your light years ahead.. I kind of tried the mind power build, you know I sit, I stare and it builds itself, needless to say I got nothing done lol.. But this looks great BilL!!


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I believe this is the first good* alternative use for the Tjet Monkey-motion, Bill! (The thunderbike doesn't count) I bet It will work! :thumbsup: Great inovation, man!

As far as dragging the felt goes, I drop a Tjet magnet on the felt behind my oscar. (sticks to rails) That really gets the crud up, eh!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill,
What can I say.........AWESOME...............


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

DANG!!!! That's a awesome idea man!!!! Let me know if it works great or not!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Now that is a good use for gear drive....
Nice work!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Zoomboni Update*



coach61 said:


> Sweet, funny I spent too much time today on the vacumn myself.. But your light years ahead.. I kind of tried the mind power build, you know I sit, I stare and it builds itself, needless to say I got nothing done lol.. But this looks great BilL!!
> 
> 
> Dave


I've tried Coaches "mind build" technique but never get much beyond the IQ of a house plant. After I throw a bunch of stuff on the bench my first reflex is to grab the knife or dremel. Not much brain wave activity happening there!

Since the first post I've swedged an Aurora pinion gear to the rear tyco axle and powered up one side. Then the other side was coupled using a piece of 1/8" automotive vacuum hose. I just mashed the hose over the aurora rear pinion gears on either side. The rubber hose and the foam buffing roller provide an easy no slip fit. I put a rear wheel on to temporarily capture the idler gear and tested the Zoomboni on it's side. 

Jeebus that roller screams. Guess I forgot that the pinion was the fast end of a gear reduction. LOL! It rubs a bit on the tail of the Tyco chassis so I'll trim the chassis back a tad, but plan to keep and use those funky rear pickup shoes to apply downward tension on the gear plates to keep the roller planted. I'll attach a horizontal pin to the inside of the gear plates as a fulcrum for the shoes to work against. The rear guide pin will have to get moved ahead. It's in the way too.

If this thing runs on the track like it did on the bench, I'll be flinging rail zip on the ceiling until I get the body done. I've also got to come up with a longer rear axle. The stock Tyco rear axle is just short on one side and I dont think it will mount/hold a wheel reliably. 

Hey guys! Thanx for all your encouraging comments. The Zoomboni started out as a gag but it's starting to look like a reality. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Bill, you clever clever man....*

This track cleaner outta be pretty cool. Can't wait to see more test shots.

 LMAO...I have this picture in my mind of your workshop with numerous contraptions operating in unison due to heat, energy, and motion transfer. All interacting simultaneously and loosely connected somehow with string to toasters, funnels, wild animals, burning candles, alarm clocks, bowling balls, irons, marbles, fishing rods, and lawn sprinklers.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Strangely, Not so.*

You'd think so ND, but my chronic OCD would never allow it. Not a crazed wash your hands till the bones show sort. Just a streamlined, "keep the fire aisles" clear, neat nick kind of guy. Up to a point.  

More of a strange mix of Arkansas engineering, and Murphy's Law that keeps my crazy train on track. I actually spend a lot of time in the fallback and reorganize mode. A constant state of flux.

I rekon the old man pounded orginization, compartmentalization and economy of motion into my head after all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Zoomboni update*

The previous bench test was pretty good, so I started taking this thing a little more serious and finished the basic mock up.

Cut back the rear chassis lip and cut the rear shoe hangers off. Trimmed up some material on the gearplates that was draggin'. The dump truck body got a few zips with the dremel as well. 

Zoomboni tore up the track pretty good....Until one of the as yet unsecured idler gears went askew, jammed and ripped the plastic worm set out of the Tyco chassis. The idlers were just sorta jammed behind the rear wheels and held partially captive 'til I really started to turn her loose in my excitement. Duh.

Still I had twenty or so R&D laps with a dry roller. Note the dirt lines on the roller pad.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill,
Great looking setup. Actually looks like it will function and do it effectively. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill,

That is a mean green cleaning machine! Woooooah you really created something here. 

The only way this could be any crazier is if you painted your track white and put skies on the front end. 

Wholly track cleaners Batman! As usual Bill this creation of yours is SWEET!!!!!!!!!! Bob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks rr! 

This track cleaning "Thinga-ma-jigger" is a nice little diversion from the norm. Been doing a lot of fussy stuff of late and a little basic "hackorama" was just what Dr. Demento ordered. 

I been arriving late to chat, and you've been ducking out early. So you missed the whole track cleaner think tank from the Chat braintrust. Without you we're a few braincells shy from a waterhead IQ level.  

My original plan was to try and cram the cleaner into one of Coaches vacuum cleaner chappy bods, but couldnt pull it off.... this time. 

Bob: Your not far off with the ski's. Being a NW native and growing up during the 60's, we all used to drag wooden hydroplane replicas behind our stingray bikes on a string during the summer. The Thunderboats was big doins around here during the summer. Used to have an eight foot hydro with 90 horse on it during my terminal velocity years. You know! The more money and time than brains and sense period of our youths.

Another one of Jimmy's hot wheels leavin's is a modern turbine boat diecast.
It's been on my mind lately to model a pair of the earlier Allison or Merlin powered hydros in HO. I'm sorta thinking the old shovel hull "Slo-Moshun" and a "Miss Bardahl" maybe an early "Miss Bud"? Where the cockpit was out back.
I still love the lines of the old boats, but may also do a couple early Lucero three point hulls with the advent of the forward cockpit, rear wings, and front kinnards came into vogue; but they were still running the 12 cylinder twin turbo piston engines.

Didnt I see some of these t-jet Hydros in an ancient slot mag once upon a time? As I remember they were whittled from balsa and had a little wire whisker hung out back for hangin' a roostertail made from a cotton ball.
I couldnt have been more than 10 or 11, but I think thats how it was.  

Still in the conceptual stage...Which is never a good thing...LOL :tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm jumping into this thread a little late, but, I always loved the us1 trucks and threw them on the track for a few laps to warm it up, with all that extra pick up shoe contact, they rarely stalled out.
Put that baby on fleabay for sale Bill, I'll throw a nice bid at her.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That's really cool! Ingenious design. :thumbsup:

You're not far from a real truck...

http://image58.webshots.com/58/3/60/27/2289360270097197520Ygztej_fs.jpg

Now somebody needs to do one up from one of these- :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Slott V said:


> That's really cool! Ingenious design. :thumbsup:
> 
> You're not far from a real truck...
> 
> ...


To funny Scott! For years I did mobile repair of scrubbers and sweepers. It was my second job/business. Dont think I havent considered all the little dremel doodads that could be used as track cleaning attachments.

This first venture into accessory PTO may fuel more silly side projects!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Having problems getting my track clean lately. Godzilla keeps on drinking up all the track cleaner and the Track ereaser keeps slipping out of his claws like a bad bar of soap in prison.

Bob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Got a light?*

Hit the HHT roadsters pretty hard the last coupla nights. Chassis mods are complete. 

Needed a little break from the assembly line so I picked up the Zoomboni again for a little R&R. The idlers for the roller PTO are now secured. The idler boss was center drilled then a reeeeeally small screw with a brass shim was used the retain the gears. Works great and the whole assembly articulates up and down nicely. 

The Tyco conventional semi cab was really barfing me out. I really like the way the lowered cabover looked on the "6 By" truck I did a while back. Alfaslot had sent me a pile of scrap bods, and lo and behold a red T-Jet cab was included. Jackpot! Thanks Greg.

Probably could have been a little neater on the Tyco cab removal. There's a bit of fab work to do anyway so that the cab and service body can be bonded together. Couldnt be bothered with foolishness tonight. HAAAACK! LOL. The T-Jet cab's screw post was relocated to a more forward position. This unwittingly became a mega bonus for holding/guiding the eraser block later. The stock Tyco guide pin was changed to a T-jet style. The upgraded cab is held on with a longer bug screw in the normal fashion.

The eraser block is just standard fare. It's cut into a square so ya get four uses till you have to trim it. Each eraser yields two blocks. Originally I had envisioned some sort of snow plow mount but couldnt bring myself to ugly up the front. The block just snuggles up in the void between the back of the grill and the screw post. The edges of the block were rolled just a tad on some 180 sandpaper to keep it from snagging. She's a gravity feed and the quick change feature is a bonus. "Keep it simple stoopid" applys here. Might fab a stone and try that out too.

The Flick of the Bic rail zip tank was in my pocket the whole time. D'oh! I think it's something I can work with. The look is streamlined as tankers go and one end already has a factory seal! 

For a contraption this thing scoots good. Enough grunt to hang the tail out and good top speed. The forward rotating roller adds momentum. Works great too! If you look at the roller it's pretty foul already and the eraser block just floats along quietly with no chatter or wierd harmonics.

Thanks fer lookin'! :wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Gotta agree Bill...*

The former cab was good looking, but this new one just seems more at home. Guess you never know until ya chop a little and try different stuff. nd


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Genuis Bill, pure genius!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill,

Love the bic idea...gonna put any decals on this? Nice lookin' rig there.

Bob...zilla


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

That looks fantastic!! And I know with your goo skills it will be contoured and blended together perfectly. 

The lowered cabover look is one I really appreciate too.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bill, i am jealous! just kidding.. its awesome cleaning truck !! show it to tom lowe and maybe you know.. 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

ND: Kept looking at that stock cab and repressing my gag reflex. Not to mention it has a gob of holes to fill from all the gumball chrome adornments. Geedunk is not allowed at model murdering! Although the groovy dual stacks will surely come into play. Originally I bought the beater truck to make some slime green goo for a future project but the chassis was working and seemed to have some merit... as bull dozers go.  

The stock cab will be sectioned up to make the filler sections. At a glance the angles relate perfectly and it should be basic cut and paste work to siamese the two halves together.

VJ: LOL! It's more like "I'm a Genie!" (Kelly Bundy/Married with Children) I'm just a hardcore hacker that gets lucky from time to time.

Bob: Yeah the lighter deal was the definition of a brain fart. I'm sure you could've heard the D'oh! I screamed in Nebraska.

Decals?!!! Nobody's ever said anything, but if you look at any of my junk there's not one decal! Nadda. I am the "Antidecal". Used to do them in the wayback. Spend a lot of time scraping them off these days and repairing the UV fade/mottling on original bodies. I can never bring myself to replace or add them. A bodymans quirk/phobia I rekon. Picked too many stripes, appliques, and goober from 1:1 cars over the years. I'm just a Plain Jane sorta guy. 

Mayhem: The old Mack cab lends itself to the slam easily. Skife the post and reattach it where you need it depending on wheel base. Plenty of room too! I like lowslung. Even the goofus stickie outie front wheels are growing on me. Hope to score a few more scrap macks! :thumbsup: Maybe a blasphemous cabover/towtruck marriage someday if the gods see fit.

Wes: High praise indeed. Wasnt it you that I stole the eraser jammin' trick from?

Unfortunately this things got way to much monkey motion to be "production practical". Then imagine the legal ramifications of this Tyco/Aurora halfbreed. The pencil pushers would keep it tied up thru the next 3 decades and we'd be to arthritic to pull the trigger by the time it was available.

Still it would be nice to see a repop of the venerable Oscar. Problem for AW is they'd have to produce a stone age worm or reduction gear chassis to pull it off. 

For those that are so inclined the Tyco US1 truck chassis would make a great cleaner without the superfulous roller assem. Jam an eraser in the nose and drag some cleaner/wetted felt behind it. A poormans Oscar if you will; which was what I originally had in mind until it accidentally fell into a pile of Aurora junk...

The trucks are still almost cheaper than dirt. You wouldnt even have to kill it. The felt could be rolled up in the dump box and snuck through the functional rear gate. Ideally you'd have to come up with a little box of some sort to hold the saturated felt roll in the dump box. Hey! Somebody should make one of those! :thumbsup:


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Low slung pug nosed cabs make great race trucks too.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

another good track cleaner can bew made from a tyco slot train. Sandpaper on on car, a damp wipe on the other. A bubby of mine made one up and it workers great.

Neil's Wheels sells a cleaning attachemnt that hooks up to the front of a super gplus chassis. It works well but you can't use them on bank turns.

Cool truck Meyhem!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*MAYHEM* said:


> Low slung pug nosed cabs make great race trucks too.


Jeebus thats cool. A super marriage of Porsche and truck. AMAZING!

Slot Co designers need only look at HT, send a check, then produce some cool stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Bob: Yeah the lighter deal was the definition of a brain fart. I'm sure you could've heard the D'oh! I screamed in Nebraska.
> 
> Decals?!!! Nobody's ever said anything, but if you look at any of my junk there's not one decal! Nadda. I am the "Antidecal". Used to do them in the wayback. Spend a lot of time scraping them off these days and repairing the UV fade/mottling on original bodies. I can never bring myself to replace or add them. A bodymans quirk/phobia I rekon. Picked too many stripes, appliques, and goober from 1:1 cars over the years. I'm just a Plain Jane sorta guy.


Bill: I think you are "Willy" gonna be surprised soon enough. From the farthest corners of the Earth "De-cal" me Mr. Un-Plain Jane...lol

Love the truck, Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*MAYHEM* said:


> Low slung pug nosed cabs make great race trucks too.


Nice job MAYHEM....kEEP on Truckin' Dude! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Bob...zilla


----------

